# New Sus scrofa in outdoor pen



## waruikazi (Mar 6, 2011)

I got these two yesterday, they are quite happily rolling around in the mud atm.












Their names are batman and spotty pig. 

This is what i am going to do to them!


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 6, 2011)

lol


----------



## driftoz (Mar 6, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> This is what i am going to do to them!



lol i like your thinking


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm feeding them lots of delicious things to make them extra tasty!


----------



## jinin (Mar 6, 2011)

Lots of plums and apples


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 6, 2011)

jinin said:


> Lots of plums and apples



They're getting lots of fruit salad along with their oates and pig pellets!


----------



## viridis (Mar 6, 2011)

We have had one for the last two years at x - mas on a spit Gordo and they are delicious.

Just make sure you worm them out if you are going to use all of the products from the pig, however if you are just roasting the meat, they will be fine without worming.

How does your Bully go around the pigs? They have a very strong natural prey drive and are one of the few dogs that will hang a pig straight up even if they have never seen them before.

Make sure you butcher them before they are too big. Little boars are perfect around 30 kilos and sows can be left to go longer. The 25 - 30 kilo mark is perfect for the spit roast though!

Also Gordo,
If you stay away from the pellets and just feed them grass, veges, fruit and roughage, you will have a far better pig for the table. Do not feed them any fish, meat or other foods high in protien as they will grow too quick and develop a stronger flavoured meat.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd get too attached to them... I like piggies... but I also like pork... and bacon... and ham...

J


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor little piggies....they didn't choose to be so tasty...


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 6, 2011)

viridis said:


> We have had one for the last two years at x - mas on a spit Gordo and they are delicious.
> 
> Just make sure you worm them out if you are going to use all of the products from the pig, however if you are just roasting the meat, they will be fine without worming.
> 
> ...



My bully *hates *them! Lol, if one of them got out of the pen it would be his lunch. I don't hunt him but he has chased wild pigs before, i've never been around to see if he latched on or not but he's been snapping at the fence and doing his best to get hold especially while i'm around. 

They've been captives since they were tiny piglets and wormed regularly. I'll be staying on top of it too so hopefully they'll be all good. We'll be having the big one in about a month as a porchetta. You bone them, fill them up with all herbs and spices, tie them back together and slow roast them on a spit. I can't wait!



Pythoninfinite said:


> I'd get too attached to them... I like piggies... but I also like pork... and bacon... and ham...
> 
> J



I do kinda like them, but they just look so tasty! I would eat them tomorrow if i could.


----------



## AshMan (Mar 6, 2011)

IM A MEMBER OF THE P.E.T.A!!!!....people for the eating of tasty animals


----------



## AaronR (Mar 6, 2011)

where is my invite!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 6, 2011)

I went to a pig-on-a-spit once and it was so slow roasted it went off in the middle! Pretty yukky really! I think there has to be a balance between heating it through quick enough to prevent that, and not doing it so fast it gets tough & dry... I still would get too attached though...

J


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 6, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> I went to a pig-on-a-spit once and it was so slow roasted it went off in the middle! Pretty yukky really! I think there has to be a balance between heating it through quick enough to prevent that, and not doing it so fast it gets tough & dry... I still would get too attached though...
> 
> J



yuck... i'll definately be trying to avoid that! It must have been cooked for days...


----------



## sookie (Apr 15, 2011)

have raised a few tasty porkers in my time,for extra white and smooth silky kind of meat give them a bottle of milf once a day.the meat absorbs the creaminess of the milk.straight from the cow is always best.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 15, 2011)

I am not sure if they still have it but they had a huge black and white boar at Mudginberri Community called Collingwood


----------



## lace90 (Apr 15, 2011)

Aww poor lil pigs!! They have always been my fave animal  make such good pets and they are so cute  it makes me sad that you are going to eat them (I'm vego lol) but least they will have an awesome life with you before!!


----------



## smigga (Apr 15, 2011)

sookie said:


> for extra white and smooth silky kind of meat give them a bottle of milf once a day.



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 15, 2011)

I couldn't wait to grow them lol. 
In Hong Kong, I had the best roast baby pig  (drooling just thinking bout it)

I remember seeing on a Gordon Ramsy show that he gave his pig a glass of red wine everyday to see if it tasted any better. never got to see the result though...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 15, 2011)

if i had them i'd be cutting their backs and rubbing in salt every day. love crackling!!!!

seriously though, if it wasn't for my dog with an obsession with anything pig, i would have a pig or two. cool animals. 

i didn't catch up on the thread, i'm guessing your dog is all good now gordo?


----------



## Torah (Apr 16, 2011)

waruikazi said:


>


 
Oh No ! Theyre so cute but........


----------



## cris (Apr 16, 2011)

Pigs are my one of my favoutite critters, fun to kill(especially if they are big enough to kill you), make great pets and also can be good food if you dont buy the rubbish they sell at the supermarket that is farmed in terrible conditions making it not only cruel but taste crap too.

Would love to keep a wild Aussie pig but like most cool stuff its illegal here and a 200kg+ plus pig isnt very subtle in an urban area. Im sure a big one could devour a few DPI inspectors but its illegal to feed them meat.


----------



## sookie (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone seen the movie Snatch.'Always be afraid of the man who owns a pig farm.They can clean up a human corpse in half hr".Domestic pigs grow quite big too,but the wild ones i have heard are waaay bigger.Do you need a permit to hunt pigs?What do you do with the pig after it's dead?They would be full of worms and parasites wouldn't they?


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 16, 2011)

I should have updated this thread.

Here's what i ended up doing to the black one. He was delicious!











He ended up being too heavy for the spit. So i had to bone it out. Was suprisingly easy too, if you're pretty handy at filleting fish then you can bone out a pig.












And this is the old fella cooking away! Just an FYI, a 44 gal drum does not make a good spit roaster, the way the heat comes off it too uneven. It ended up only cooking the middle part (which was still enough to feed about 15 people. 






The meat was beautiful! Tasted nothign like the pork you buyout of the shop. The meat was sooo tender and silky smooth, not too much fat either. The only thing i was disapointed with was we didn't getany good crackle off him. But i think i'll have that sorted for Spotty Pig that i'll be eating in a fortnights time!



sookie said:


> Anyone seen the movie Snatch.'Always be afraid of the man who owns a pig farm.They can clean up a human corpse in half hr".Domestic pigs grow quite big too,but the wild ones i have heard are waaay bigger.Do you need a permit to hunt pigs?What do you do with the pig after it's dead?They would be full of worms and parasites wouldn't they?



In the NT it depends on where you are hunting whether you need a permit and what permit you need. When i shoot a wild one, as long as i don't have to drag its sorry **** too far, i usually bring them back for the locals to eat. They do have worms and sometimes TB but you just don't eat the TB ones and if the worms aren't too bad you just make sure you cook them right through.

Some breeds of domestic pigs get massive, much bigger than ferals. I've never seen a feral pig that would be over 120kg, i'm sure they get a bit bigger than that but not a whole lot bigger in Aus.


----------



## damian83 (Apr 16, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> Poor little piggies....they didn't choose to be so tasty...



no they didnt, did they , but thank god they are


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 16, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> I'd get too attached to them... I like piggies... but I also like pork... and bacon... and ham...
> 
> J



I'm the same. I want to get a potbellied pig and call it 'sausage', but my husband keeps threatening to cook it when it dies. Part of me is horrified as it would be a pet, while another part is horrified that he would wait for it to die of old age before cooking it.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's some other pictures, when i was butchering him. It's amazing that you can make a black pig turn white! And another FYI, if you're scolding your beast be careful not to burn the skin.

Hanging while he bled out. It was dead, I shot it with .22.










And just before i gutted him with my dog making sure no one was going to steal my pig!


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 22, 2011)

Just had a look at the pig thread. Yum! They look a darn sight tastier and easier to prepare than those big old crocs you have been butchering this year. The boned one on the spit looks particularly appetising with all of that lovely brown skin - mmmmmmm. I'll bet your dog made short work of the bones, too. My rottie would have been in heaven. 

Is spotty pig your Easter treat? You really need a giant weber-style barbeque. The lid helps it heat more evenly. My dad does a massive turkey on one in the USA for Thanksgiving and it is SO tasty. Maybe if you used another drum as a lid (needs vents) to help hold in the heat...


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes spotty pig was to be an easter treat. I popped him yesterday but all my friends have disappeared on holidays so i'll be eating him next weekend.

Turned out i left him a little too long and he got a bit too big. He weighed in at 35kg dressed which is far too pig for the spit (it's only a 20kg motor). I ended up halving him, i'll do one side on the spit like the other and the other half hass been shared out. I had some ribs for dinner last night with a smokey bbq marinade, mmmmm! Was delicious!


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 23, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> ... I shot it with .22.


Shot in the pen while snout is in the trough?
He properly did better than the average cow, who can get trucked for days before reaching bovine university.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Shot in the pen while snout is in the trough?
> He properly did better than the average cow, who can get trucked for days before reaching bovine university.



Yes shot in the pen while he was thinking he was going to get his snout in the trough.

Tell you what though. I'm never scraping down a wild pig that weighs more than 25kg ever again. It took me freakin ages!


----------



## Emilie (Apr 23, 2011)

when my kids started nagging for piglets last time I showed them pretty much the same pics. They then refused me to get the piglets Both hubster and I are chefs, so they know I was not kidding either


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's some pics of the last one. I'm never doing a wild pig this big in the same way again. Took 6 hours all up including butchering. Ate some on friday night, boy was he delicious though!


----------

